# m3 alarm system



## aka (Apr 15, 2003)

Hello all,
I'm new to the bimmerfest and this is my first post. On Dec. 31, 2002 I picked up my new 2003 Cabrio M3 with all the goodies (SGM, cold weather, nav, crome wheels, wind deflector, cd, etc.) from Sterling BMW in Newport Beach, CA. The car has been nearly flawless and I now find myself taking the long way to and from work. It's a fun ride.

To my chagrin, this car doesn't come with, nor have a option add an alarm system. It's hard to believe that a $70K car doesn't have an alarm system listed as an option. Can anyone recommend an after market alarm system that seamlessly integrates with the BMW car key and LED under the mirror? The dealer sells a dealer installable alarm system, but it requires me to add an alarm fob to my key ring (no thanks).

aka.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

BMW sells a dealer installed alarm (OEM) that intefaces with your key (at least it does so with the coupe). Your car is already prewired to work with this system.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Yes, I suggest buying the BMW oem alarm...its just a plug and play deal. Crevier BMW offers substantial discounts on parts if you ask for the Roadfly discount. Ask for Joe or Chris. It is fairly easy to install yourself if you have some basic tools and mechanical ability. If you have the dealer do it...I would not pay them more than 1 hour labor to do it. I did mine in that time and a BMW tech should be able to do it in 30 minutes.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *Yes, I suggest buying the BMW oem alarm...its just a plug and play deal. Crevier BMW offers substantial discounts on parts if you ask for the Roadfly discount. Ask for Joe or Chris. It is fairly easy to install yourself if you have some basic tools and mechanical ability. If you have the dealer do it...I would not pay them more than 1 hour labor to do it. I did mine in that time and a BMW tech should be able to do it in 30 minutes. *


Only one thing: The dealer still has to "activate" the alarm if you install it yourself. Not sure what they charge to do that.


----------



## patton03m3 (Mar 17, 2003)

Charged $48 to activate 2003 M3 Coupe Alarm on Monday in Austin, after BMWCCA discount. I had installed the alarm myself, pretty simple to do. The said they never had that situation before. 

FYI.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

patton03m3 said:


> *Charged $48 to activate 2003 M3 Coupe Alarm on Monday in Austin, after BMWCCA discount. I had installed the alarm myself, pretty simple to do. The said they never had that situation before.
> 
> FYI. *


another austin M3'er!

color?


----------



## patton03m3 (Mar 17, 2003)

TiSi/Blk Coupe 18"OEM SMG Feb 03 build
Hopefully have pics soon. Long Easter weekend at Mom's (technology void zone).


----------



## rudy (Apr 14, 2003)

*alarm*

So the car comes pre wired............then the dealer installs it and then must activate it? Seems wierd that it is not standard. Any cost estimates?


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

$220 from either Joe @ Crevier BMW or Dan @ Pacific. Simple DIY and will take u no more than 1/2 hour and a can of beer...


----------



## patton03m3 (Mar 17, 2003)

But, you need a Torx 30 bit for cowl panel under the hood.


----------



## aka (Apr 15, 2003)

Josh,
Please tell me about more about the specs of the Crevier alarm system:
* part no. ?
* Is it integrated with the LED on your rear view mirror?
* Is it integrated with your car key (no key fob)?
* How many motion sensors does it have?
* Where did you get it activated and how much did it cost?

Sorry for all of the questions. But, I am looking forward to your response!

aka.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

[url]http://www.circlebmw.com/service/access/01219416538.htm[/URL]

The alarm Josh is talking about is the standard E46 BMW OEM unit - the link above has a lot more details on the install and unit itself. There are some differences for the cab from the coupe install shown in the link - as I own a coupe, I can't help you there.

The OEM alarm (the one any BMW dealer will sell you) will integrate with the clown nose on the mirror, work with your key, and cost about $220-$230. Dealer just has to activate which should cost take no more than 15-30 minutes of their time (or billing time that is).


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

as far as I know, no motion sensor on the cabs but 1 in the overhead console in the coupe. There is however a tilt sensor in the trunk. This is the OEM BMW alarm so it will be integrated w/ the clown nose, the key fob, etc. As for the alarm activation process, it takes about 15 mins but most dealers will charge your for 1 hour of labor. I would suggest that you bring it back to the dealer that you bought your car from and they might be able to do it for free. I went to another dealer around here to get it activated and it cost be $69.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Josh03SGM3 said:


> *as far as I know, no motion sensor on the cabs but 1 in the overhead console in the coupe. There is however a tilt sensor in the trunk. This is the OEM BMW alarm so it will be integrated w/ the clown nose, the key fob, etc.*


There are two versions of the OEM convertible alarm made, one available outside the US with motion sensors, the other US version without due to FCC approval issues.

See this thread for a thorough treatment of the issue.


----------



## aka (Apr 15, 2003)

All,
Thank you to the Bimmerfest brain trust for welcoming me to the forum and answering all of my naiive questions. All of your recommendations and advice was right on the money.

I just picked up my car from Sterling BMW in Newport Beach where they installed and activate my OEM alarm system. I got a 10% discount on the parts, they had a 3-series loaner vehicle waiting for me when I arrived, and I always am treated with respect. The people at Sterling are the best and the service manager (Woody Lewis) is a true professional.

The alarm system that I bought integrates with the rear view mirror (clown nose), car key, chirps, and lights flash when activated. Though, the alarm system that I purchased is not the Euro-version (dual motion sensors), I am very pleased.

aka.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

aka said:


> *The alarm system that I bought integrates with the rear view mirror (clown nose), car key, chirps, and lights flash when activated. Though, the alarm system that I purchased is not the Euro-version (dual motion sensors), I am very pleased.*


Congratulations!! I know you will be absolutely thrilled with your new baby :thumbup:

I just posted a new thread in the DIY section with links to documentation and the part numbers for just the interior motion sensors. Now that you have most of the alarm system in place and activated, adding the motion sensors would be a piece of cake.

There is a robust group of DIYers in SoCal, led by the esteemable HACK, that meets regularly for ad hoc "Tech Sessions". The next one is 5/31 at B&M racing, where the crowd will have the use of lifts.

So, all that was leading up to this: If you feel just a bit adventurous, you might consider popping down to BMW and ordering those sensors, and if you can get them before the 5/31 tech session, I'll be there, and can help you install them. Then all you need is one trip back to the dealer to have them activated.

Otherwise, if you decide some time down the road that you want to put them in, I'm sure any of the gang at a future tech session would be willing to help.

Just a thought...


----------

